# Browser address bar in K3 sometimes doesn't go away when reading books



## gsw (Sep 17, 2010)

Second day with new Kindle 3 and I setup Facebook for my wife this morning. By end of day she said something like, "The URL bar at the top is covering up the top of each page of my book." She had even tried holding the power button- turning it completely off- turning back on and it was still there. I looked and sure enough it was there, even in the main home menu (not in the experimental section). Because of playing with it early this morning, I knew there was a Mode setting that might have a chance to affect how it was displayed, so I went into the Article Mode and then back into Web Mode, and then went to menu to set it back to the bookmarks page, then went back to the home menu and the URL bar was gone. My wife said that she is not going to use the browser anymore.

I also experienced a browser crash personally this evening. It was nasty. I had to totally turn off and on and first time I tried to turn back on, from a full reset, it crashed starting up I think (as it went back to white screen before it started and I was not holding power when it was starting up), but maybe I held the power slide button too long? Second time starting was a charm. I read elsewhere on the board the crashing (after 5 min. someone said? I don't even think I was using it that long.)

I had another technical issue, but I'll write about that in a different post to keep discussion separate.

(Edit: This was with a Wifi Kindle 3.)


----------



## gsw (Sep 17, 2010)

Part of the problem might have been that we didn't wait 2 minutes after hard stopping the Kindle 3 before restarting, which is what is needed to do a hard restart per: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I had the same issue. I restarted the Kindle, opened the web browser again, and then returned to my home screen. Voila! Semi-permanent URL bar GONE!


----------

